# MICRO TORCH KIT



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the Bernzomatic Micro Torch? I picked one up at Home Depot the other day. It uses butane as a fuel. The back end of the 

torch has a place to fill it with the butane. The butane comes in a canister about an inch and a half in diameter and about six inches in length. 

The instructions tell you to hold the canister of butane upside down while aligning the small plastic nozzle with the small metal receptacle of the 

torch. First off, the nozzle of the butane canister only presses up against the torch receptacle, it doesn't actually fit over it. Then they tell 

you to use a pumpnig motion to get the fuel into the torch. The butane is under pressure, so why the pumping? I tried several times to get fuel into 

the torch. Each tiome more fuel got onto and froze my hand that was holding the torch than into the torch. I did manage with difficulty to light the 

torch. Not a very impressive flame. Yes, I know it's a micro torch. The flame that I did get would sputter out rather quickly. I think, on my next 

trip to Home Depot, the Bernzomatic torch will accompany me to the return desk. 

Has anyone had any experiences with these torches, or the laerger one the seems to actully hold the entire canister of butane.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have one, but that does remind me of a butane lighter I once had. It was supposed to be this great cigar lighter, but everytime I tried to fill it, I lost more butane trying to get it in the nozzle. It turned out to be more trouble than it was worth. Although when it did get filled, it put out a great flame which of course very quickly consumed the small amount of butane I did get in there. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I have one. Works if you can finish whatever you're trying to heat up in about 3 minutes or less. 

Kim bought me one of the new Bernzomatics that uses the special mini cannisters.... It's OK, but I still like my old trigger start turbo torche that uses the full sized ones better.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several small torches similar to what you describe, but I don't think I have that spcific brand. They work fine, but of course, are small capacity and so don't run for very long. Well... maybe 15 to 20 minutes if you get a good charge in it and don't run the flame at full bore! 

You may have either a deformed dispensor nozzle or inlet valve on the torch. The dispenser should have a small hole in the end that doesn't quite fit over the post in the middle of the torch's inlet valve. The dispenser nozzle is nylon or some other stiff but mildly deformable plastic to form a good seal over the inlet valve. When you press the two together they both slide slightly into the container they are on and that opens the valve to transfer the butane. You hold the dispenser canister upside down so liquid butane is transfered and not just gas. Pumping action should not be necessary. 

If you are getting a lot of gas blowing over your hand, one of two things are happening. Either the two nozzles are not mating well, in which case you may need to verify the shape of them. One more thing about this... the dispenser nozzle should be small enought outside diameter to fit down into the larger hole in the torch. 

The other possible reason for gas escaping is that the torch inlet valve has vents that are designed to allow the content of the torch to exhaust as the butane liquid it entering... it is possible that the torch is full and thus you are getting liquid out the vents. This is normal when the torch is full... it is what tells you it is full... this is the same thing that happens with a butane fueled live steam loco when being filled. 

But if you torch is not lasting very long when you try to run it, then I figure the real problem is a mismatch (or damage to) the two nozzles in mating.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a drawing of how it is supposed to work. The dispenser is on top, the torch tank is on the bottom. The blue is the butane. The left drawing show the valves in the closed position because they are not pressed together. On the right you can see them pressed against each other and the valves are open to allow the gas in the dispenser to push the liquid into the torch tank. The "air" in the torch tank escapes out the hole next to the inlet pipe in the torch valve. Note the recess in the torch tank to protect the tiny pipe of the inlet valve. 

Note how the gas in the upper part of the (lower) torch tank is venting out the top. Also note that the dispenser fits down into the torch tank where the inlet valve is. If that area is a poor fit you might not be getting a good seal of the two tips and liquid is escaping around the interface.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You hit the nail smack dab on it's head CT. I thought that this torch would be a good way to solder the jumpers on my rail joints, as I always do. 

But the short run time nixed that idea. Thanks for the desciptive narrative, and the drawings, very well executed.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bigger one that fills from the can the same way. It's a Ronson. When you turn the can upside down and press it into the hole, push down on it and you should hear the fuel going in. Stop as soon a it starts to spray out. 

Mine has 2 ways it works. Either with an open flame or an adaptor with a catalyst in it. The instructions for the adapter is to light the torch and blow out the blue flame. 










There's an adjustment that dials the flame down quite small. Also an air adjustment, but I always keep it wide open.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got something similar to what Torby has posted. Bought it cheap when the local Sears store closed. Original price like $80 & I got it for $20. I've used it once to clean off some decorative brass candle necks. Worked fine for me. Filled just like my Ruby. 

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Harbor Freight has this one for $5.99 and pencil torch for 3.99. I have both and they work fine. 

Microtorch: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42099 

Pencil torch: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94185


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 05/30/2008 7:13 AM
I have a bigger one that fills from the can the same way. It's a Ronson. When you turn the can upside down and press it into the hole, push down on it and you should hear the fuel going in. Stop as soon a it starts to spray out. 

Mine has 2 ways it works. Either with an open flame or an adaptor with a catalyst in it. The instructions for the adapter is to light the torch and blow out the blue flame. 










There's an adjustment that dials the flame down quite small. Also an air adjustment, but I always keep it wide open.







Torby, I see a computer in the background. What are you planning to do with that torch?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Never watch a computer programmer working. It will scare you


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.... ????? I never thought about using a torch!!!! I had often considered a sledge hammer on more than one occasion as well as small thermonuclear devices, but never a torch. 

Hmmmmmm.... I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

As much as I dislike giant chain stores, you have to love Lowes and Home Depot when it comes to returns. I told the returns clerk that I had tried 

to get the torch to work, and that most of the butane in the refill cylinder was gone. She was as sweet as pie and said not to worry. Then promplty 

refunded the entire cost of the torch and refill cylinder!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if the fill valve was stuck. Mine came from Wal*Mart for $25. 

Sledgehammer, torch and explosives are all in my programming toolkit.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I can understand the Wlamart torch being defective. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

I just don't like Walmart. It's my own pet pieve.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But mine's the one that works


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Torby, I happy that your torch from Walmart works. I still will not patronize their stores. I know alot of people who have gotten good deals on 

items they purchased there. My own daughter has shopped in Walmart. That doesn't change the fact that I will not step into a Walmart.


----------

